# Mundogas Oslo



## GortonC (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder if anybody can help me in locating any information or photographs on the MUNDOGAS OSLO? 

A 3,500 m3 refrigerated, semi-pressurised LPG carrier she was built in 1963 by Drammen Slip & Versted, Drammen, Norway for A/S Gasskib and managed by Oivind Lorentzen.

In October 1966 loaded with Ammonia and on voyage from Fredericia, Denmark to Nystad, Sweden, she was in collision in dense fog.

The colliding ship struck her at right angles and penetrated her hull in way of No.2 (aftermost) cargo hold which flooded. The ship listed heavily and, four hours after the collision, part submerged with her stern resting on the sea bottom. Salvage attempts were frustrated by almost continuous bad weather and by the onset of ice conditions. Finally, after three and a half months of battering, the forepart of the ship also submerged. She currently lies in 64m of water in the Gulf of Bothnia. 

Any details or photographs of the vessel would be much appreciated.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

There's one here: http://ekstra.ht.no/batregister/m/m-Pages/Image63.html Regards, Stein.


----------



## 12548 (Mar 23, 2007)

http://web.telia.com/~u65304182/

Above site is in Norwegian,but has Pic of the Ship also info that you may be able to translate,plus another Pic of her going down!
Hope this may assist
Cheers
joller6


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Interesting Joller6, but the linked to diving site is actually a Swedish one (she sank in Sweden). Swedish is close to Norwegian, like Spanish to Portuguese, but would be easier to translate by one speaking Swedish  Regards, Stein.


----------



## Roger Jordan (May 9, 2008)

*mundogas oslo*

The following specifications and “history” of the lpg carrier MUNDOGAS OSLO might be of interest. The data are from Lloyd’s Register (1964-66), Lloyd’s Shipping Index (various issues 1963-66), and Marine Casualties 1963-1996 by Norman Hooke.

Particulars
Built Drammen Slip & Verk, Drammen, Norway (vessel number 55) for A/S Gasskib (manager Oivind Lorentzen, Smestad, Oslo)
Signal letters LHMA
3645 tons gross, 1881 tons net, 3825 tons deadweight
Length overall 299 ft 2 in, breadth 48 ft 1 in, depth 30 ft, loaded draught 23 ft 6.75 in
Fitted with 6-cylinder diesel engine of 2075 bhp [this engine was made in 1944 by Nordberg Manufacturing Co, Milwaukee and was of the same specification as the engines fitted to the USMC wartime standard cargo ships of the C1MAV1 type]
Service speed 12.5 knots

History (including example voyages)
16.7.63 launched
12.63 completed
7.2.64 sd Vigo for Pasajes, ar 9.2.64
27.10.64 sd Buenos Aires for Venezuela
26.4.65 sd Beaumont for Rotterdam
20.10.65 sd Houston for Trinidad
16.12.65 sd Mar del Plata for Venezuela
7.2.66 sd Recife on voyage from Punta Cardon to Cabedello
13.9.66 sd Fredericia for unreported destination
22.10.66 When on voyage from Fredericia to Uusikaupunki, Finland, with a cargo of liquid ammonium, MUNDOGAS OSLO sank (at 8:15am) 4 hours after collision in thick fog with the Finnish steamer SARA in the northern Aland Sea 9 miles north-west of Grundkallen Light. Her 33-man crew managed to abandon ship safely before she went down, and was picked up by a Swedish sea rescue vessel. The bows of MUNDOGAS OSLO remained above water at a perpendicular angle as the afterpart became embedded in the clay bottom. Salvors, who went to the scene, were continually hampered in their refloating efforts by the bad weather, having to abandon all hope of successfully refloating the wreck when the Baltic winter covered the wreck in ice. The pressure of the ice pushed the wreck to the bottom.


----------



## GortonC (Jun 6, 2008)

Many thanks to all who have responded. Your assistance and efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

Gorton, here is 3 pictures of her end.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=125184
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125182/ppuser/9269
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125180/ppuser/9269
Regards Hasse.


----------

